# Anyone shop at Safeway? Stop now, if so...



## undergunfire (Aug 22, 2008)

Cross posting from a girl on my myspace account, who does rabbit rescue....


_New rabbit meat products in Safeway.

It has been reported to us that Safeway stores in Washington State and possibly elsewhere have introduced a new product, frozen rabbit parts as a snack food. It's in the freezer case and is displayed much like buffalo wings. Evidently, Safeway is trying to start a new line of mass consumption novelty products based on rabbit meat. 

The woman who first saw these new products is concerned, as are we at HRS, that this marks a new attempt by the rabbit processing industry to make rabbit meat more mainstream. 

The rabbit meat comes from Pel-Freez Arkansas, the largest rabbit processor in the United States, which "processes" rabbits from breeders across the US and now, evidently, China as well. We are concerned about this attempt to move rabbit meat from a marginal product to a mainstream product; as production ramps up, the rabbits being bred and killed will suffer even more. (Pel-Freez's website has an online application that anyone can fill out to become a Pel-Freez supplier of rabbits.)

If you are concerned about this trend and want to let Safeway know your concerns, you can send them a polite note to:

Customer Service Center
Safeway Inc. â M/S 10501 
P.O. BOX 29093
Phoenix, AZ 85038 - 9093 

Safeway, by the way, has a statement on their website about animal welfare and its "comprehensive animal welfare program to ensure that both its national brand and private label suppliers have programs in place standard for the humane treatment of animals in all aspects of animal husbandry, shipment, and handling during the harvest process." Because rabbits are not covered under the federal Humane Methods of Slaughter Law, there is no way to ensure that under current law rabbits raised and slaughtered for food do get humane treatment.

Safeway owns Vons, Kroger, Tom Thumb, Randalls, Genuardi's and Carrs.

Please feel forward to cross post!_


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 22, 2008)

Eww! I live in Washington State!  I mean, it's not a bad thing, but I can't believe they'd put rabbit meat on the shelves. I just hope those bunnies don't go through a horrible death :X

Emily


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't get it. SafeWay have always sold turkey, chicken, cow, pig etc. But now its rabbit meat everybody kicks up a fuss? :?


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 22, 2008)

I think it's kind of nasty they'll import rabbits from China for meat here in the US, god only knows the lack of food safety they have in China. I also think it is kind of horrible that they'd allow any rabbitry to supply them meat without passing strict quality control inspections.

Still, though I don't and couldn't eat rabbit anymore myself since becoming an owner, the reality is that they are a meat animal... so it is hard realistically to say, well, it's ok for everyone to eat lamb, beef, chicken, pork which are also cute and sweet when little.. but wait, not rabbits. I grew up on a farm and that's just how things are sometimes.. we had pet chickens, ducks, geese, cows, etc.. but we still had to live and unless you want to live life as a vegan which isn't healthy, people have to eat meat of some kind. 

I doubt rabbit will become a mainstay meat for the general population, though. Most don't like the taste. Rabbit meat has been around for a very long time and it has always been less popular. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 22, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> I don't get it. SafeWay have always sold turkey, chicken, cow, pig etc. But now its rabbit meat everybody kicks up a fuss? :?


I agree. I love rabbit, we get rabbit from the farm shop every now and again, its really nice. I don't get why a rabbit has a right to life more than a sheep/cow/pig. If you are vegetarian I understand your concerned but if you eat meat why is a rabbit more important than a chicken? If you say its because rabbits have feelings and personalities etc, pigs are one of the most intelligent animals, they are more intlligent than dogs etc.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Aug 22, 2008)

Um.. HEB sells 3 packs of meat rabbits $5 a lb..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a 200lb BABY in my back yard right now.. 

This Blue Butt hawg will end up somewhere near the 300lb mark, he is personable, charming, greets us, gets excited to see us and does binkies.. he's smart as a whip...

In the end he was bought and raised for the purpose of showing at the State Fair.. a terminal show..

He's food... plain and simple..


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Aug 22, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> unless you want to live life as a vegan which isn't healthy, people have to eat meat of some kind.



Untrue. In fact research has shown that vegans (as opposed to omni's) are less likely to suffer from: Cancer, heart disease/s, athritis, obesity and much, much more. I think its a shame alot of people look at vegans like that...or that people are ignorant about it. I am not vegan, but I am vegetarian. I wouldnt eat any animal and try to keep cut down on the amount of useless animal by-products (ie, Gelotin, chocolates, honey), I also refuse to buy leather when it is not needed (although, I have to admit I use at least a kip skin per 2 years for the hawks) and wool. 

Aaaaaaaaaaaanyway, back to the point. If people think it is A-OK to eat a pig/rabbit/chiken, then why is it *mean, cruel and sickening* to eat rabbits?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 22, 2008)

I've seen rabbit for sale in the freezer section of Safeway, it wasn't rabbit "snacks" though. It didn't occur to me to stop shopping at that store. I personally wouldn't eat rabbit, even if I was visiting someone's home and they cooked it (unlike veal and lamb, which I would never order or purchase myself but would eat it someone else made it for me). But I don't *really* have an issue with other people eating it. I feel sad for the sweet bunnies just because I'm a rabbit lover, I also feel sad if I think about chickens or pigs or cows or fish too much.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 22, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> I don't get it. SafeWay have always sold turkey, chicken, cow, pig etc. But now its rabbit meat everybody kicks up a fuss? :?


I think that it is a cultural thing and many pet rabbit owners may not understand the history of breeding rabbits. I don't even know the full history myself.

It is my understanding that rabbits have been bred for meat for years and years and years and that is why many people got into breeding in the first place. I know that our first feed store guy (who has since sold out and retired) is alive mainly because his family bred rabbits during the depression for them to be able to eat and stay alive. The family didn't have any way to work with cows...but they were able to put up a shed and raise rabbits for meat. In this case - being able to have the rabbits kept this family alive - he told me once that he didn't think they would have been able to survive without having the rabbits.

I understand that in other countries they do not have the same "taboo" on rabbit meat that we have in the US by pet owners. Unfortunately, from what I hear - rabbit meat actually tastes a lot like chicken and has a lot less fat in it (or something like that) and is frequently recommended to their patients by doctors. I think it has been available in many many grocery stores (probably even Safeway) for a number of years - just you may have had to know where to look for it.

I don't personally eat rabbit - nor would I eat rabbit. But I know many who do and I don't judge them. I understand that they believe differently than I do.

Anyway - I guess this is a "cultural" thing and one that many people get emotionally involved in or upset about.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry, this is off topic, but I felt I should reply to the other posting...

Btw, I've spent my entire life researching and studying health, nutrition, and wellness, physiology, dietetics, and so on. So my comment wasn't simply off-handed about vegans. People are genetically predisposed to be able to handle different foods/diets better or worse than others. But like I said, I've studied diets and nutrition for a long time. Unfermented tofu and soy has issues from a nutritional stand-point. Soybeans contains an exceptionally high level of phytic acid/phytates (more than any other bean) which leach iron from the body and prevents the absorption of many essential minerals. So mineral/iron intake has to be watched very carefully. Soy also contains enzyme-inhibiters which prevent the body from utilizing it's natural enzymes to porperly break down and absorb soy protein compounds. It also contains some oxygen-inhibiting chemical, very small, but still in high quantities over a long-term period of time, I wouldn't want that.

Even in fermented soy, these compounds are still present, just reduced.

Everyone is entitled to their opinions, I respect that COMPLETELY. But I also respect the science and facts behind things and founded research.

I think the raw food diet actually has more benefit than high soy, but it also has issues too as a permanent diet. As far as long-term research goes on phytoestrogens and isoflavones, scientists still do not know 100% if soy (especially unfermented) in high quantities is healthy or if they do promote the health claims which have yet to actually be proven. Even if you look at Japan and cultures who consume soy, it is no where near the volume that we consume here in America (as isolate soy protein), and there have been many studies done that show these cultures have nutritional deficiencies.

Manufacturers invented ISP (isolated soy protein) in order to remove as much of these unhealthy compounds as possible. But ISP is not something you or I could make ourselves in a normal kitchen. It must be manufactured.

That said, I have absolutely nothing against vegetarians/vegan and am in fact occasionally vegetarian myself for purely cleansing reasons. But no soy.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 22, 2008)

Peg, come to think of it, my great grandparents raised rabbits to use for meat in the Great Depression. Or they tried to, at least... When the first litter was old enough to be... slaughtered(?), my great grandpa cried the whole time he killed them. They sold the rabbits after that because he didn't have the heart to do it. Big old softy! I'm pretty surprised that it bothered him. I never met the guy, but from what I've heard, he was a very kind and gentle person.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't eat meat :vomit:. I will eat egg, though, but only one at a sitting or they make me sick and black out.

I have never owned a cow or a pig, but I do understand they are loved pets as well. I do own rats, bunnies, and have owned goats and close to owning a horse...so I know how hard it hits when I hear of people eating these animals. I just can't picture a rabbit on a dinner plate because it's not common to me.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 22, 2008)

Gosh, that's no fun :?. Are you allergic to eggs or that just happens? That would freak me out if I ate something and it made me black out.


----------



## Jenson (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't see why people should kick up a fuss about rabbit consumption and ignore all the other animals on supermarket shelves either. However, what is worrying is that there are no laws to protect rabbits. In which case, we should be trying to get that changed instead of asking Safeway not to sell rabbit meat. That is the real problem.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 23, 2008)

That's very interesting, Jenson. I did not know that there weren't any laws to protect meat rabbits. :?


----------



## BSAR (Aug 23, 2008)

I am not vegetarian but I rarely eat chicken.It has to be done a certain way so I don't feel guilty that I just ate an animal. (I eat other meats though too) But then Idon'tusually eat a lot when we have it. I like fruits andveggies way more than meat.People who have rabbits usually don't eat them. (Even meat rabbits)And I just think that eating rabbits is gross. 

I will not let my mom or dad my meat from safeway without looking to what it is and if they do then I won't eat it if it may be rabbit. Plain and simple for me.

Edit: What also makes this sick is that Safeway is trying to hide the fact that rabbit meat is present in their store and that they are selling it to buyers without them even knowing. That is wrong. And the fact that they are trying to get rabbit meat consumption up or whatever.


----------



## BSAR (Aug 23, 2008)

*Jenson wrote: *


> I don't see why people should kick up a fuss about rabbit consumption and ignore all the other animals on supermarket shelves either. However, what is worrying is that there are no laws to protect rabbits. In which case, we should be trying to get that changed instead of asking Safeway not to sell rabbit meat. That is the real problem.


How and why really should we protect rabbits? Will that mean that they can't eat rabbits?


----------



## Leaf (Aug 23, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> How and why really should we protect rabbits? Will that mean that they can't eat rabbits?


How is complicated. Why is simple - they are living, feeling beings. If cattle, swine, fowl ect are all (somewhat) protected by enforced laws regarding their welfare, why should rabbits be the exception - without any rules/regulations whatsoever?


----------



## BSAR (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh ok I see now. I didn't know they the pigs, cows were protected. Then yes rabbits should defenitly be. We should all do something to getlaws on them. no one else will.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2008)

Rabbits are treated as poultry by the USDA.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 23, 2008)

It's not surprising, really, to come into a forum that is set up for rabbit lovers and find that many will be upset over the sale of rabbit as a food source. With rabbits it's sort of a fine line here in North America; they are raised for meat and fur products, have been for eons, yet over the years they have been becoming more and more popular as a family pet (just look at any animal shelter and you will see many more rabbits than you did 15 or 20 years ago). If someone were to post a thread stating that "X" grocery store is planning on selling dog meat, you can bet there'd be a huge public outcry. But in some other parts of the world, dog meat (and in some cases, selling/butchering them on the street in open-air markets) is considered part of their lifestyle. Yet here, dogs are revered as pets. Rabbits, however - despite their rising popularity as a pet - still fall into more of a grey area.

Many many years ago I'd read that rabbit meat was exceptionally good for consumption...lower in fat and cholesterol, higher in protein...it was deemed an excellent food source. Doesn't mean I will be going out and buying any - even if I wasn't vegetarian - but it is part of our culture as a healthy alternative to some of the higher cholesterol meats. To me personally, the separate debate of rabbits not being protected under the US Humane Slaughter Act would be more the issue of what might need protesting.

(As for veganism, vegetarianism...gosh, I've heard that debated so often, with some vegans stating that eating meat will harm you, some omnivores stating that not eating meat will make you ill. I tend to take it all in stride and believe that what's good for one is not necessarily good for another. When I became ill years ago I switched and became vegetarian, and have never felt better since excluding meat from my diet - blood iron levels have actually risen since I did. I know of several who became vegetarian and their health improved; but I've also known a couple of people who tried it and felt worse.)


----------



## Krickette (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe it's because i raise beef cattle, but i don't see too much of a problem. As long as they don't do anything stupid, like they did with horses, then it's fine. See, with horses, they banned slaughter in the US, right. Well, that was moronic. What they should have done was re regulate, because I'll admit that all slaughter houses need some revamping, and that they need to be held to strict standards. But see, now they have horses riding double decker trailers to mexico to get their throats slit. which is horrible. I mean, at least when its in the US it can be governed. I mean, i'm just saying, i'm pro slaughter. it's a necessary evil in life. Animals are ment to be eaten, in my opinion. So as long as they are being raised for slaughter then it's fine. I mean, if you eat chicken, you have no right to complain about anything else getting slaughtered, that is by far the most disgusting process we've come up with. But I still eat them...because they are delicious.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 23, 2008)

To be honest I think the best way to solve this is to stop buying meat from supermarkets, and buy it from local farm shops where you know the cattle/poultry have been raised properly. We eat alot of chicken (I guess we go for the 'meat and two veg' meal most nights) so we tend to buy 2 chickens from the farm shops a week. You can go and see the chickens if you ask. They're pretty much free range, about 6 chickens share a medium sized coop with a little run... 

We also get out eggs from my Nan, who keeps her chickens as kinda pets. She doesn't have them for meat... same as her sheep (she likes animals alot ).

If every meat eater bought there meat from reputable sources alot of the 'little' farmers would be helped out alot, and general animal welfare wouldn't be so much of a problem..

I'm not imposing you all do that immediately. It is more expensive, but if you possibly could, even just one piece of meat a week from a local place, it would make a little bit of difference.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 23, 2008)

*Krickette wrote: *


> Animals are ment to be eaten, in my opinion.


I do agree with that, although I know others will have their blood boiling. The thing is, we come from monkeys.. and monkeys are meat eaters. Carnivores hunt animals... its just that we are more developed now so that we have worked past that, and now we know how to raise animals, rather than having to go out and find them and hunt them.

To be honest a quick throat cut in a slaughter house is much more instant than being chased with spears...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Jenson wrote: *


> I don't see why people should kick up a fuss about rabbit consumption and ignore all the other animals on supermarket shelves either. However, what is worrying is that there are no laws to protect rabbits. In which case, we should be trying to get that changed instead of asking Safeway not to sell rabbit meat. That is the real problem.



Totally agree Jenson. The main thing that worries me is that meat rabbits will be treated in inhumane ways prior to their slaughter.

I don't have aproblem with people eating meat as long as it is organic and free range (Iam a meat eater myself, although Iwould love to becomeveggie I am such a picky eater thatI really struggle with it)however it makes me furious that people eat meat that has been raised in horrendously cruel ways. I still struggle to understand why people eat battery meat. To me it is just totally unacceptable.:XI also hate the 'I can't afford good meat' excuse - in my opinion if people can't afford good quality, humane meat then they shouldn't buy meat at all, full stop.


----------



## Cynnba01995 (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.hfa.org/about/rabbits.pdf


----------



## Krickette (Aug 23, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> *Krickette wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Animals are ment to be eaten, in my opinion.
> ...


in the US we dont use spears, we use captive bolt guns. the operators are extremely accurate or they'd be out of a job. a quick work, very simple. throat cut = bleeding out. not so great. fresher meat though. I dare say that US slaughter houses are a lot better than those in mexico...


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, considering rabbit meat I think is nearly fat-free naturally, it's not surprising they'd try to make it more profitable.

(I was one of those people that was vegetarian for a year+ (strict healthy protein combos, fats, veggies, fruit, whole grain) and I felt just awful, weak, and starving the whole time which spurred me into researching/studying nutrition, health, etc etc. Obviously it works for some . Everyone really is built differently. The way I see it, there are truths to both sides. Grain-fed meat isn't the best either since animals are not designed to eat it  I totally agree with buying from local farmers who raise their animals in the very best most loving and healthiest environment humanly possible and on grass.)

I believe in eating meat also because well, I feel if you can't grow it, raise it, produce it yourself, don't make it your lifestyle to eat it. And 80% of packaged non-meat items especially soy take a tremendous amount of processing to be edible, there's no way anyone normal person could make them. Of course, a lot of people don't know how to raise animals, either .


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 23, 2008)

> To be honest a quick throat cut in a slaughter house is much more instant than being chased with spears...



Agreed. Or being knocked out first so you're completely unconscious.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 23, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Rabbits are treated as poultry by the USDA.



That's extremely sad. They should be treated as rabbits, not as poultry...they're totally different species! 

Krickette, actually if you eat chicken you DO have the right to complain other animals being slaughtered...  

Yes, I know that some rabbits are raised for meat, fur, etc. Does it mean I would eat it? No. I don't judge others who eat it either, but I just find it disgusting and I couldn't eat it. I dont usually eat anything that I've owned before, the exception being chicken...and cow, but I only eat some things from cows, such as hamburger and steak, and that's pretty much eat, beside whatever goes into hotdogs, etc. 

Emily


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 23, 2008)

I debated adding my 2 cents worth but I couldn't resist. I don't seewhy there is a big discussion here.I canrespect those who don't eat meat andwho don't want to eat rabbit meat, it is their personalchoice. It also leavesmore for me, I believe animals are meant to be eaten, if they weren't, why would God have made them so tasty? :humour: 

My 4-H rabbit club has a concession booth at the county fair where we sell what else, rabbit meat.Just like the poultry, sheep, swineclubs sell the meat from their animals. I love my rabbits and could never harm them, but it doesn't stop me from eating rabbit.

The whole vegan/vegetarian thing aside, rabbit meat is verygood and extremely low fat.Rabbits are a meat animal. It wasn't until the middle/late 19th century thatpeople begin to breed rabbits for fur type, color and for showing.

I love meat, heck, in desert survival training I even ate a rattlesnake. Now would I pick up a bag of rattlesnake meat at Kroger's, probably not. If a grocery store elects to sell rabbit meat, big deal, no one is forcing you to purchase it.


----------



## purplepeacock (Aug 24, 2008)

the only thing i have to say is that after reading this debate all i want is a nice juicy hamburger...medium rare....with mushrooms and swiss on top. sorry, i love my rabbit Liffey but i also love meat. and no i'd never eat Liffey. I've heard that rabbitt meat is actually quite good if cooked properly. i think i'm more concerned that there are no regulations on rabbitts as meat. so i have to agree.....if cooking rabbitt is something you like to eat make sure you go to a good butcher. now after talking about all this meat i'm hungry and think i need a burger.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 24, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> It also leavesmore for me, I believe animals are meant to be eaten, if they weren't, why would God have made them so tasty? :humour:



That is so wrong,lol, :laugh:, you are too funny.



As much as i love my rabbits and when i see them i dont want to eat them but i would feel like a hipocrit to get up in arms (Not anyone here but me personally) about rabbit meat since i eat meat. I personally wont eat rabbit, but i cant say that its not fair to eat a rabbit and ok to eat chicken,KWIM. 
I just hope that when they are slaughtered it is regulated and humane.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 24, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Rabbits are treated as poultry by the USDA.
> ...



Exactly. While rabbits have been "smashed in" with fowl per the USDA, there are no guidelines for rabbits themselves.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I can't say that I'm necessarily _against _rabbits being used for meat. I have never eaten rabbit myself- the oppurtunity has never presented itself to be honest- and I don't think that I ever will, but that's just a personal preference because I have them as pets and I just wouldn't feel comfortable with it. But I do respect the fact that they are eaten as food, and like Peg said, some people just grew up like that, and it was a way of life for them. 

What I do disagree with though, is rabbits, or any animal for that matter, being treated inhumanely or kept in bad conditions, just because they are being raised for meat. I've met people who have an attitude of 'well what does it matter, they're going to be eaten anyway' but that just makes me so sad. 

I eat meat, quite a lot of it, but I always try to make sure that it's been treated as well as possible during its life. For example, as Fran said, I try to buy from local farm shops as much as possible, or I look for free-range and outdoor reared meat. I refuse to buy any eggs or egg products that aren't free range, and the same with chicken, pork, lamb and beef products. It's a little more difficult with beef, pork and lamb but I try as much as possible. It is more expensive, but that just means for me that I eat smaller quantities of better-quality, better raised meat, rather than large quantities of meat that had an appaling life before it was slaughtered. I stick to my guns, too- if the supermarket has no free-range chicken in stock that week, then I buy no chicken. If our budget is looking a little poor and we can't stretch to free-range, then I go without, or get something else. (Or I bug Steve about it until he gives in, lol...) 

But, I'm getting off-topic now... 

As far as selling rabbit meat in supermarkets goes, the bit I disagree with there is the potential for it to become more mass-market, in the way that most things that are mass-produced are done as cheaply as possible and for maximum profit. For animals and livestock, sadly that often means poorer living conditions, cramped enclosures, etc etc. I think rabbits have enough of that as it is. (Although, I'm not saying that all breeders are like that obviously)...

I don't think I've ever seen rabbit meat for sale in supermarkets over here, come to think of it.... :?

That's just my opinion. I can't pretend to know the full history, facts and figures, or all the ins and outs of it all...


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 24, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> Sorry, this is off topic, but I felt I should reply to the other posting...
> 
> Btw, I've spent my entire life researching and studying health, nutrition, and wellness, physiology, dietetics, and so on. So my comment wasn't simply off-handed about vegans. People are genetically predisposed to be able to handle different foods/diets better or worse than others. But like I said, I've studied diets and nutrition for a long time. Unfermented tofu and soy has issues from a nutritional stand-point. Soybeans contains an exceptionally high level of phytic acid/phytates (more than any other bean) which leach iron from the body and prevents the absorption of many essential minerals. So mineral/iron intake has to be watched very carefully. Soy also contains enzyme-inhibiters which prevent the body from utilizing it's natural enzymes to porperly break down and absorb soy protein compounds. It also contains some oxygen-inhibiting chemical, very small, but still in high quantities over a long-term period of time, I wouldn't want that.
> 
> ...



Becomming Vegan, which is written by a Registered Dietician who is quite famous in working with people who have diabetes and other diseases, might be a good read for you. The ladies name is Brenda Davis. She has been a vegan for I think twenty years.Here is her website:http://www.brendadavisrd.com/index.php 

There are an estimated 2 million vegans in North America. If there were serious healthy risks we would have heard about them by now. 

Also, you can be a vegan without consuming soy and soy products. 

That said I would like to say I am vegan and have been for three months. I love the taste of meat too! But I have never felt healthier, more energized. My Doctor was threatening to take out my gallblader if things didn't change. I have also lost twenty five pounds in this three months. 

Shannon


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a vegetarian but I have no issues with others eating meat, and I actually love meat, but I don't eat it because it doesn't agree with my stomach and makes me feel ill first and foremost, and secondly because the only meats I do like really are chicken and rabbit. I wont eat chicken because of how they are treated whilst they are alive, and same with rabbits.

I have eaten wild rabbit plenty fo times, and butcher-bought rabbit too, as a kid. I've also eaten eels, stingray and such. My grandmas husband at the time was an avid hunter and fisherman and naturally as a kid I ate what was put in front of me and didn't give it a second thought. I feel humans are meant to eat meat, and I don't see someone eating KFC or burgerking is any better than someone buying rabbit meat from the grocery store.

Rabbit meat is devinely tasty and great for you. But I wont ever eat it again, simply because I feel like vomitting when I think how rabbits bred for meat are generally treated, and because I don't eat what I have as a pet.


----------



## ec (Aug 24, 2008)

The fact that rabbits are classified as "poultry" by the USDA means that they are _exempt from_ the humane slaughter regulations that are applied to other mammals here in the US. And it does result in many cruelty cases.


*originally posted by JadeIcing*


> While rabbits have been "smashed in" with fowl per the USDA, there are no guidelines for rabbits themselves.


----------



## BethM (Aug 24, 2008)

Several random thoughts:

I don't eat dogs or cats, and I will not eat rabbit. I will not eat in restaurants that serve rabbit. Just my preference. 

I am not a vegetarian, but I don't eat very much meat. What I do eat, I try to buy humanely raised/free range/grass fed, etc. The meat I do eat is mainly beef and chicken, I don't like pork much.
I only buy free-range eggs, and I get local honey and milk. I make my own yogurt so I know what's in it (no gelatin, no preservatives; and guess what, it's actually cheaper and tastes better, too, even though I make it with the expensive local milk).I try to avoid "cheap food" because it's just not good for you. Cheez-It's have butane in them, so I spend more to get Annie's Cheddar Bunnies instead. And they taste better, too.
Yeah, it's more expensive. But no one needs to eat meat every meal. Eating that much meat is sooo unhealthy (cancer, heart disease, etc.) I'd rather eat less, good quality, humanely raised meat. 

As far as rabbit being a healthier meat......Most meats used to be a lot healthier. In the "old days" when cattle were grass fed, the meat was a lot leaner and better for you. (Tastier, too!) Now cattle are squished onto feed lots and fed corn to make them grow faster, and get more "marbling" in the meat. It's no longer as healthy as it once was. Same with chicken. Free-range chicken is much tastier and better for you than battery chicken. I have the same concern with rabbit meat. Crowd them together, raise them fast and cheap, they are no longer living a quality life and the meat will also be a lesser quality. 

I do eat a lot of soy. But it's not as a protein replacement, I just like it. (I love love love vanilla soy milk. I also like tofu in many Asian dishes. (My fiance is half Chinese, and his Chinese family uses lots of tofu, and they don't seem to have any sort of nutrient deficiencies. They also eat a lot of seaweed, though, too, and I think that has *lots* of nutrients.) I also have a co-worker that has been vegetarian for many years, and is quite healthy. We are trying to organize a collection for the local no-kill animal shelters in addition to the yearly collection our employer does for the food bank. 

When I was a kid, I lived with my grandparents. My grandpa was an avid hunter. I ate deer, pheasant, quail, pigeon, duck, goose, rabbit, and fish that he brought home. I never really liked *any* of it. Once he gave me the tail of a rabbit and I played with it for awhile, until my mom told me what it was, and I threw up. Haven't eaten rabbit since. Or any other wild game, for that matter, either. 

Also, I've never understood the concept of "it tastes like chicken." Then just eat chicken!


----------



## Cynnba01995 (Aug 26, 2008)

Between the risk of E. Coli, Mad Cow disease, and Salmonella, and the artery-clogging saturated fat and cholesterols found in meat, dairy, and egg products it's no wonder a growing number of doctors are prescribing a vegan diet. 
And while the typical vegan diet is much healthier than a typical meat-based diet, most vegetarians and vegans could improve their health even more by following a few simple tips. 
ChooseVeg.com has just released a list of the "Top 10 Vegan Health Tips." The helpful list includes easy to digest suggestions and resources. 
Topping the list at #1 is Include a source of B12 in your diet, #2 Consume More Omega 3's, Less Omega 6's, and #3 Eat your greens! 
Click here for the full list.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 26, 2008)

*Cynnba01995 wrote: *


> Between the risk of E. Coli, Mad Cow disease, and Salmonella, and the artery-clogging saturated fat and cholesterols found in meat, dairy, and egg products it's no wonder a growing number of doctors are prescribing a vegan diet.
> And while the typical vegan diet is much healthier than a typical meat-based diet, most vegetarians and vegans could improve their health even more by following a few simple tips.
> ChooseVeg.com has just released a list of the "Top 10 Vegan Health Tips." The helpful list includes easy to digest suggestions and resources.
> Topping the list at #1 is Include a source of B12 in your diet, #2 Consume More Omega 3's, Less Omega 6's, and #3 Eat your greens!
> Click here for the full list.


Thanks! I am going to check that out! Are you a vegan Cynnba01995?


----------



## Cynnba01995 (Aug 26, 2008)

[Sadly most people do not recognize the far reaching consequences oftheir food choices...:shock:]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I find some of these comments on here very deplorable. Especially on a forum for rabbit lovers. 

You shall not eat the ones you love. Animals are not meant to be eaten. The garden of eden was vegetarian. Jesus Christ was vegetarian.God gavemankind free will. But only mankind is misusing this free will. Its rather heartbreaking to say that animals are meant to be eaten. Why would anyone consider this to be funny? If meat is meat why do we not eat other humans? Meat is meat, right? Why do we not eat dogs and cats? Why do we keep rabbits as pets when they are meant to be eaten and most people consider them livestock?That makes them different from cows, pigs or chicken. Rabbits are not farm animals or livestock. If they were we would not keep rabbits as pets. If we continue to eat rabbits we should not keep rabbits as pets. Why do so many people see animals as a lesser being?

Farm animals are deprived of a happy life only to end up on someones dinnerplate. Would you want this to happen to yourself?Would you be happy with an existence like that? There is so much we can do for animals if only we would care...It is very sad what this earth has come to in general. One thing we all have in common though we all die one day. Then we all will have to answer to our maker.

I do share my thoughts with BethM.



Think occasionally of the suffering of which you spare yourself the sight. ~ Albert Schweitzer



[align=left]Life is life - whether in a cat, or dog or man. There is no difference there between a cat or a man. The idea of difference is a human conception for man's own advantage. ~ Sri Aurobindo[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]It is just like man's vanity and impertinence to call an animal dumb because it is dumb to his dull perceptions. ~ Mark Twain[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Animals can communicate quite well. And they do. And generally speaking, they are ignored. ~ Alice Walker[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Non-violence leads to the highest ethics, which is the goal of all evolution. Until we stop harming all other living beings, we are still savages. ~ Thomas A. Edison[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Because the heart beats under a covering of hair, of fur, feathers, or wings, it is, for that reason, to be of no account? ~ Jean Paul Richter[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Please get informed.[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]http://www.rabbitproduction.com/[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left]Do you want animals to suffer like this? Deprived of food and water? Some simply starve to death. But no one cares. they end up in the slaughterhouse anyway...right?[/align]
[align=left]http://www.hfa.org/about/rabbits.pdf[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left][/align]


----------



## Evey (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow, Amy--this is shocking to me! I think it's because we're not used to seeing animals like that being sold for consumption. I would be equally freaked out seeing horse meat for sale! Thanks for posting this 

p.s. I've been a vegetarian for *9 years*!

-Kathy


----------

